# Verständnisprobleme Faktura



## damaltor (18. März 2008)

Moin moin,

Ich habe ISPconfig installiert und bin total begeistert. die 3 stunden wartezeit für die installation bei 233 mhz auf dem server haben sich ausgezahlt  werde es jetzt auch auf dem "echten" server einsetzen.

allerdings verstehe ich das "Faktura" system nicht: ich kann artikel anlegen, die etwas bestimmtes beinhalten (ein web z.b.). und ich kann auf "abrechnen" klicken (keine artikel zum abrechnen gefunden - is klar, is ja auhc noch nix verkauft.)
aber wie kann ich denn sagen, dass ich dem kunden x ein webpaket verkauft habe, dem kunden x eine dienstleisung und dem kunden z ein paket mit 5 webs? ich kann zwar für die kunden webs erstellen, aber das sind dann ja nicht diese artikel...

ich möchte beim klick auf abrechnen was sehen ;D

fehlt mir noch irgendwas? (bis auf phpmyadmin habe ich nichts weiter hinzugefüht) oder verstehe ich da was nicht richtig?

danke,

damaltor


----------



## Till (18. März 2008)

Wenn Du ein Web angelegt hast, dann gehe zur letzten Reiterkarte (invoice) und wähle dort aus, wie das Web und der Traffic abgerechnet werden soll.


----------



## Feanwulf (18. März 2008)

Sinnvoller ist es meiner Meinung nach, aber trotzdem eine eigene Faktura Software zu verwenden.

 ISPConfig bietet da zwar was, aber leider fehlen diverse Optionen, um wirklich auch andere eventualitäten abbilden zu können.


----------



## damaltor (18. März 2008)

danke!
*textfüller*


----------



## planet_fox (19. März 2008)

recht geb allen zwei vor mir, schade das es da noch nix im opensource bereich gibt

ne schnittstelle zu Wawi wer vielleicht ne idee mal


----------



## Feanwulf (20. März 2008)

http://www.simpleinvoices.org/
Hibt auch nen HowTo auf Howtoforge


----------



## planet_fox (20. März 2008)

Hast du das mal installiert Feanwulf ? Ich bin damals gescheitert. aber mal sehn vielleicht versuch ichs heute noch mal wenn ich ne minute zeit hab


----------



## Feanwulf (20. März 2008)

Ja habe ich installiert - läuft auch - nur brauch ich es noch nicht - bin noch Angestellter 

Ich hatte erst ein wenig Probleme wegen der Umwandlung in PDF - da lag/liegt aber ein Fehler in der Installationsanleitung vor!


----------



## damaltor (20. März 2008)

hi,

simpleinvoices gefällt mir. wenn du schon einen fehler gefunden hast in der installationsanleitung - was muss man machen um diesen zu umgehen bzw nicht daran hängen zu bleiben?

gibt es eigentlich noch mehr tool dieser art? also ich habe jetzt zur verwaltung ispconfig, zur rechnungserstellung simpleinvoices, was gibts noch mit nem schicken webinterface? 
 also dinge die nicht ur "cool" und "voll schick" sind, sondern die auch sinvoll brauchbar sind... was habt ihr noch auf euren servern?


----------



## Feanwulf (29. März 2008)

Ich glaub die Pfadangabe war in der Anleitung nicht korrekt und es musste ein anderes Verzeichnis beim PDF Testen angegeben werden!

Musst du dir die Verzeichnisstruktur auf deinem Server ansehen, dann siehst du was ich meine!


----------

